# Yesterday was not a good day to be a frog.



## mlbfish (Dec 3, 2017)

This guy flew up from our front yard to a tree limb down by the creek.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Nice


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 3, 2017)

Fantastic capture!  Nature photography at it's best!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2017)

LOL no it wasn't... Nice pic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 13, 2017)

Cool shot of a frog hawk!  I don't think I've ever noticed them eating toads before.  Well done!


----------

